# New website critique please!



## theambitiousstranger (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I've just recently set up a website for my photography and was wondering if I could have some general critique on the design, layout etc. Also, comments on pricing and whether my work is really anywhere near good enough to charge what I am charging would be great! The website is: rowanibbeken.co.uk 
Thanks in advance,
Rowan


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 5, 2013)

Very dramatic and nice look.

There is no HOME button on the menu

unneeded and ambiguous text on front "The links above will direct you to the different areas of my portfolio. If you wish to purchase prints, please see the relevant section for more details."
Just eliminate it, imo.

Print page is confusing, it needs to be clearer and direct to match the format of the site.

*Prints are made only to order and can be produced in a variety of sizes up to A1, including any custom sizes and finish surface. 

We also make available the acme of print processes, digital silver gelatin prints. 
This process marries the look and feel of traditional silver gelatin prints  including the unrivaled depth and tonality  with the quality control and precision of modern processes.

All prints are individually signed and dated on the back by the artist  
All prints and materials used in the printing process are of archival quality and will last over 80 years.*
*Prints are mounted on 5mm Kapamount board and shipped in an archival presentation box.

To discuss the purchase of a fine art print, please contact me at purchaseprints@rowanibbeken.co.uk.
*​


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 5, 2013)

Don't get me wrong.
I think the site and the pictures are very impressive.
They set a certain height and tone for the text and that needs to match up.
Aloof, professional and perfectionist.
That's how it looks and that's how you should sell yourself; no extra words, straight to the point and unambiguous.

Lew


----------



## theambitiousstranger (Dec 5, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> Don't get me wrong.
> I think the site and the pictures are very impressive.
> They set a certain height and tone for the text and that needs to match up.
> Aloof, professional and perfectionist.
> ...



Don't worry, I know what you mean! Thanks a lot for the advice. I always thought that the print paragraph was a bit iffy. I'll change that now I think. Do you think that I shouldn't have any text on the homepage then?


----------



## theambitiousstranger (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh and one more thing, sorry. If you refer to yourself as 'we' on the print page, how do you refer to yourself on the 'about' page? Thanks!


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 5, 2013)

Except for the 'fine-art photography'
That background with all the wild dots and dashes isn't as good as the others.

'We' refers to you and all your assistants (unnamed because they are serfs to your blazing talent)


----------



## theambitiousstranger (Dec 5, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> Except for the 'fine-art photography'
> That background with all the wild dots and dashes isn't as good as the others.
> 
> 'We' refers to you and all your assistants (unnamed because they are serfs to your blazing talent)



 hopefully one day!


----------

